# Geschädigte von SMS-Chat gesucht



## Redakteurin (10 April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
für einen TV-Beitrag suche ich Männer oder Frauen, die durch ebenso teure wie ergebnislose SMS-Chats geschädigt wurden und nicht mit einem netten Date sondern nur mit einer prallen Handyrechnung "belohnt" wurden. 
Zum Hintergrund:
Immer öfter verbergen sich hinter den angeblichen "Flirt-Partnern" oder "Beziehungs-Suchenden" ausgebuffte Call-Center, deren geschulte "Agents"  interessierte Singles manchmal wochenlang hinhalten. Die Kunden können nur mittels teurer teure Premium-SMS Kontakt zum angeblichen "Flirt-Partner" halten, der ihnen glaubhaft vogaukelt, er habe echtes Interesse.
Kontakt über Telefon (läuft ein AB, Rückruf erfolgt Montag): 
0221-50 60 808 oder per PN.
Schönes Restwochenende
Redakteurin


----------



## technofreak (10 April 2005)

Vorstehendes Posting erfolgt mit Zustimmung des Betreibers

tf


----------

